# Fake pees



## mchy (Jul 5, 2011)

So since I missed a pee in the afternoon, I've been super diligent bringing my pup out every couple hours. Four times she crouched as to pee, nothing came out and we returned back to the war on the ankles. She was able to poo, which I praised the heck out of her for, but no pee. At this point now, she hasn't peed for 7-8 hours. I've searched the house for some missing puddles, but there's nothing. I don't think I've missed any because she stays hunched for like 3 seconds I'm hunched with her monitoring her voiding (I even padded the ground with my hand to check if she pee'd when it got dark....the thing's I've begun to do disturb me). Perhaps shes a bit shy because her idiot owner is bent over with his face a foot from her ladyparts when she's peeing? :blush:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

mchy said:


> So since I missed a pee in the afternoon, I've been super diligent bringing my pup out every couple hours. Four times she crouched as to pee, nothing came out and we returned back to the war on the ankles. She was able to poo, which I praised the heck out of her for, but no pee. At this point now, she hasn't peed for 7-8 hours. I've searched the house for some missing puddles, but there's nothing. I don't think I've missed any because she stays hunched for like 3 seconds I'm hunched with her monitoring her voiding (I even padded the ground with my hand to check if she pee'd when it got dark....*the thing's I've begun to do disturb me*). Perhaps shes a bit shy because her idiot owner is bent over with his face a foot from her ladyparts when she's peeing? :blush:


This made me crack up! I totally understand what you mean; I have never had more conversations about or even thought about peeing or pooping in my life than since I've had Sasha lol! 

Onto your question, I haven't raised a real puppy yet (Got Sasha at 2) but I know when I first got her she held it a LONG time because she was nervous. I've had her almost six months now and she always gives me a look when I'm too close while she's trying to go (the princess thinks she needs privacy :rofl I don't know how long you've had her, or if this is even a puppy issue, but it's a thought. My advice would be, if she still isn't peeing after a few more hours I'd make a vet appointment to make sure everything is ok. It's my understanding that puppies are generally like babies in that they pee rather often due to a lack of bladder control.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

She may have a UTI.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

hahahaa Meika does that nowl !! I never thought other dogs would do it to.

She isn't allowed inside until she pees, she will watch the other dogs going and sometimes she just squats to appease me. I will walk over there and nothing is on the ground. She is a sly one.

When she was little I wanted a urine test done and they kept her at the vet all day but she wouldn't pee. They said she was intentionally holding it when they were watching. I brought her home and she peed right away. 

Honestly ,When the fur girls were little, I would reach my hand "down there" and check them to see if they were wet. Then I knew for sure they had peed. Washing hands afterwards ( of course)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think because you have a pup and they aren't really capable of holding it that long I would call the vet and see what they say. It could be a UTI as another poster suggested. 

My dog has fake peed to avoid listening to a "come" command but this was not when he was a puppy. He wasn't that manipulative at that age yet.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe she has a bashful bladder?

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------

